# Dundee's Wildlife Park - Murray Bridge - SA



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

*Disgusting state of Dundee's Wildlife Park - Murray Bridge - SA*

Hi all, 

For mothers day this year we decided to go to Dundee's in Murray Bridge because I have been dying to go there for ages, and heard the food was good at the restaurant lol.

Cruising through the park was good fun, my 2 year old loved it. He got to hold a baby fresh water crocodile, saltwater crocodile, couple of large pythons, a beardie and a bird of some kind (not really a bird person). 

The range of animals there is pretty good, don't get me wrong, I had a really good day. Its just the state of some of the enclosures bugged me. 

The salt water croc and the freshwater crocs pools near the entrance were lime green with algae. The turtles that were in the freshie's pen had this horrible green algae looking stuff growing all over their backs. The whole first section of the park looks like it needs a good cleaning. 

The water buffalo's hooves are about 6 inches overgrown, theres a sign on the fence saying the RSPCA know about it and blah blah blah, theres nothing they can do about it. It said it was too old to anesthetize it to trim them because it might kill him, and keeping him on soft soil stops it from causing him any discomfort. I thought ok, least they are trying. But the entire pen is sandy stuff, no grass.

All the fences are bent and broken in places. The smoking area for the hotel is only separated from the bird enclosure by a wire fence, so all the smoke blows straight in there. 

I know we are only just starting to come out of a drought, but the entire place was all dirt. The pens with the emus and kangaroos just looked so dry and hot and uncomfortable. I feel sorry for almost every animal in the place.

The reptile section was about the only part I didn't have a problem with. Until I got to the passage type place where the baby crocs live. They are in fish tanks, barely longer than themselves ie. a 2.5ft croc was in a 3ft tank! I don't know much about keeping crocs, but I would assume they need enough water to actually swim in and a place to get out the water, kind of like a turtle. They were in about 3inches of water with a flat rock to lift them slightly out the water. They cant swim, and they cant get their whole body out the water. 

I did enjoy myself but this is just playing on my mind. I don't know what I can do about it, but I want to do something. I know if they were my pets, they would be immaculately kept. So I don't see how someone can afford to run a park like that, but not to take proper care of the animals.

Anyone else been there and seen the same sort of thing? 

(Sorry for the long rant.)


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

Come on guys, someone else has to have been there and seen this!


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

***! There's 200 people online and noone can help with this?


----------



## Aiigaru (May 9, 2010)

What do you expect us to do, aside from agree and talk about how outrageous it is? Did you take photos for evidence? Did you call your authorities, RSPCA, etc.? Did you talk to anyone at the park in regards to your concerns?


----------



## syeph8 (May 9, 2010)

apart from taking it up with the rspca or writing a complaint to the management, i dont think theres anything you can do. looks as if the rspca has been through though and they have been found up to scratch... somehow. there are also usually regulations regarding size of enclosures and minimum requirements of keeping certain types of reptile in most states, i know vic has them. this is vics guidelines regarding such things, if they are breaking SA's then go with facts to rspca as i find they care about creatures great and small so long as they are cute and cuddly and do not have scales:

Crocodiles
a) For small specimens (up to 25 cm total length), up to
two specimens can be maintained in an enclosure
measuring 60 cm long x 30 cm wide x 30 cm high.
b) For all specimens, the pond must be at least twice the
length of the largest specimen and have a width at
least as great as the length of the largest specimen.
c) The pool must be deep enough for the largest
specimen to submerge completely and swim freely.
d) An additional area of dry land must be provided,
which is at least as long and wide as the length of the
largest specimen, and which has a basking site with a
temperature of 30–33°C.
e) It is recommended that only crocodiles up to a total
length of 2.5 m are kept. Applications to keep larger
specimens should be considered on a case-by-case
basis. 

that is direct from vic regs


----------



## hazza (May 9, 2010)

by the sounds of that the park sounds like it should be shut down!or do sumthing with it to improve it.


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, well it sounds like from the Vic regulations, the tanks are too small for the crocs, so maybe SA isn't too different. I might write a letter to the RSPCA tomorrow, and perhaps the park owners if I can find the SA regulations to back it up. Does anyone know where I can find that?


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (May 9, 2010)

It won't make the slightest bit of difference. I notified the RSPCA 3 years ago when I went there and it was almost exactly the same. The only thing that has been upgraded is the croc pool in the entry area. The RSPCA have done nothing to make sure imrovements are made, but I do think in all honesty that they try to improve when they have the money to do so, which I don't think they really have a lot of. 

I don't think they get hugely busy and that wouldn't help when most of the profits they make go into animal feed and care.


----------



## Mrs I (May 9, 2010)

Yes i went there about 9 months ago and it was in the same condition, there may be an old thread of mine on here not sure..

i too was horrified at the maount of poo everywhere ... when i was there the ostrich had plucked most of its own feathers out


----------



## Mrs I (May 9, 2010)

There is a big difference about improving and cleaning and maintaining, if they cant clean and maintain they shouldnt be open !


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

I agree, the easiest way to fix a lot of these problems would be to just clean stuff up! There were a lot of workers there when we were there, surely they have enough people that they can clean out a pond every week or something. Even maybe spend a little bit on rigging up a better filtering system or something. The sign on the rock in the freshie cage said the rock cost $4000! If they can afford to spend that on a single fake rock, as if they can't afford to keep a few extra staff on to clean a cage. As for the small tanks, I'm sure they could get some knocked up cheap from a glazier or something, a few signs scattered around the place advertising the glass company could surely get them some 10ft tanks donated for the poor baby crocs.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 9, 2010)

first you could contact the RSPCA in the state that it is in , second all wildlife parks must conform to a licensing standard just like you or i now if a park does not meet this standard the licensing authority in the state may suspend or cancel the wildlife venues licence, if a wildlfe parks standard is well below licensing requiremets then the licensing authority may cancel a display licence , heres what you could do as previously said gather evidence first photos , take a group of adults of good character these persons could become witnesses or provide signed afvidavits to licensing authoritys . 
*please read this below this hould help ???????*​*The National Parks and Wildlife Act 1972 provides for a permit system to keep native animals in captivity. A permit to keep and sell most native animals, including mammals, birds and reptiles is required in South Australia. The Permit system to keep and sell native fauna has been in operation since the National Parks and Wildlife Act 1972 was assented to on July 3rd 1972.*
*The Department for Environment and Heritage administers this permit system.*
*The permit system provides a framework that identifies legally acquired native animals and allows the detection of those animals which have been illegally acquired and brought into captivity.*
*Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act 1985*

*Like all vertebrates (with the exception of humans and fish) the treatment of native animals must be in accordance with the provisions of the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals Act 1985. Section 13 of the Act states that any person who ill-treats an animal shall be guilty of an offence and lists the types of actions, which may constitute ill-treatment.*
*The Act defines an owner as a person who has custody or control of an animal. Hence, if an animal is confined in any way or for any purpose, the person who has custody or control of the cage, trap or other confinement, is the owner of the animal. This applies as equally to a dolphin trapped in a net as it does to a hand-reared kangaroo in a backyard. The owner of an animal is required to provide the animal with adequate and appropriate food, water, shelter and exercise. This places the onus on the owner of the animal to find out what is adequate and appropriate for that species. If the animal is suffering for any reason, eg age, disease or injury, the owner has a legal responsibility to take action to alleviate that suffering.*
*Any person who injures an animal must take all reasonable steps to minimise the suffering of the animal. Therefore if a person wounds an animal, that person is legally and morally obliged to treat or humanely kill it.*
*It is also an offence to abandon an animal. Abandon means to release or desert that animal in circumstances under which it is likely to suffer.*
*The Act is enforced by the RSPCA, NPWSA wardens, stock inspectors, the police and some persons appointed by the Governor on the recommendation of the RSPCA.*
*Copies of the Act and Regulations are available from the State Information Centre, Grenfell St Adelaide.*


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 9, 2010)

the act provides protction to the wildlfe held on licence by this venue ?
the act requires by law that it is enforced by relavant authoritys ?
the act requires all licencees to with hold the law at all times in relation to the act ?
the licensing authoritys can check all records (medical ) stock counts, what stock is on licence and what has passed such as high mortlity rates within the wildlife venue? you could request all active reptile lovers on this website STRONGLY REQUEST AUTHORITYS to investigate this wildlife venue ?
media outlets could be advised of this poor stantard and failure to act ? a current affair or today tonite?


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

Maybe if all of us flood the RSPCA with emails and letters demanding them to at least visit the park, something will get done? I only thought about taking photos of the dodgy conditions after I left and was discussing it with my partner. I can't afford to go back there anytime soon or I would be back there tomorrow taking pictures of everything I think is not up to code.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 9, 2010)

you could demand that the state licensing body do a random inspection of this facility and under the powers provided by the law ?
provide them with the details and tell them that they have 72 hours to request the owners clean up the facility or a tip off to a current affair or today tonight might occur ?
then it would be there ****s the governing bodys and the park and all governments hate bad press ?
you could do this anon?


----------



## naledge (May 9, 2010)

Why not email the department of environment and heritage rather than RSPCA? I imagine they'd have more power and responsibility.


----------



## Bec137 (May 9, 2010)

i wrote a quick email then, basically cut-pasted-edited what i wrote here. i said i have been told they usually turn a blind eye to anything not cute n cuddly and i want a reply or i will be taking it further to relevant newspapers and tv programs. doubt it will help though.


----------



## naledge (May 9, 2010)

Bec137 said:


> i wrote a quick email then, basically cut-pasted-edited what i wrote here. i said i have been told they usually turn a blind eye to anything not cute n cuddly and i want a reply or i will be taking it further to relevant newspapers and tv programs. doubt it will help though.


 
I'll send them something tonight too. If they say there's nothing they can do, there's nothing better than completely destroying the wildlife park's reputation by contacting newspapers and animal rights groups. Maybe putting up flyers around the area boycotting it.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 9, 2010)

i just wrote this to south australian investigations unit on 
*Dear investigators south Australia ?*

*I am a member of national wildlife keepers club and forum, it has been brought to the clubs attention that the Dundees wildlife park and motel has a very poor husbandry standard and the club alleges that they may be failing to observe the requirements of the act in relation to obtaining and husbandry requirements set by the law , we the club request that a random compliance check as per the law to see weather all animals held on the parks licences be in a healthy , secure , safe , and clean environment as required by south Australian law as set out in the act 1985. The Dundee wildlife park has been noted by several members of this club that it is alleged that they may fail requirements set continually by the south Australian RSPC or relevant authorities as to continued alleged breachs of wildlife protection act 1985. I have enclosed a copy of the act 1985 for you to read and we require the law to act on this ?*
Section 13 of the Act states that any person who ill-treats an animal shall be guilty of an offence and lists the types of actions, which may constitute ill-treatment.The Act defines an owner as a person who has custody or control of an animal. Hence, if an animal is confined in any way or for any purpose, the person who has custody or control of the cage, trap or other confinement, is the owner of the animal. This applies as equally to a dolphin trapped in a net as it does to a hand-reared kangaroo in a backyard. The owner of an animal is required to provide the animal with adequate and appropriate food, water, shelter and exercise. This places the onus on the owner of the animal to find out what is adequate and appropriate for that species. If the animal is suffering for any reason, eg age, disease or injury, the owner has a legal responsibility to take action to alleviate that suffering.
Any person who injures an animal must take all reasonable steps to minimise the suffering of the animal. Therefore if a person wounds an animal, that person is legally and morally obliged to treat or humanely kill it.
*I am legally bound by the law to advise this department of alleged breaches of the act of the prevention of cruelty to animals?*
*Please investigate all animals recorded on wildlife licensing license with existing stock ( mortality rates ), i note that higher mortality rates occur in poor or sub standard husbandry use. *
*Several members of this club has over several months reported these alleged breaches to no known effect, please advise me of what this dept can and will do in relation to these alleged breaches of the act.*
*Please advise me of previous inspections that this office may have carried out at the Dundees wildlife park and there out comes.*
*Please advise me of what understandings this dept have undertaken to withholding the act at Dundees wildlife park.*
*Please follow through on all information given here as it has a legal standing in and under the protection of cruelty of animals act 1985.*
*Thank you *


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 9, 2010)

got em ha ha ha?

they wont like this eh ?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 9, 2010)

Manager, Investigations and Compliance Unit
Department for Environment and Heritage
GPO Box 1047
Adelaide SA 5001
Australia
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## Bec137 (May 10, 2010)

I was trying to find something like that (the address) but all I could find was the people who do the licenses but I couldn't find anything on the standards on keeping crocs or anything, just general information. So I sent the letter to the RSPCA. But as someone else on here said, they generally ignore reptile complaints. ****ers. All things great and small huh. Psssh.


----------



## tegz2468sh (Oct 5, 2010)

*Dundees worker*

I work at Dundee's not in that section but maybe i can help?


----------



## imalizard (Oct 5, 2010)

Guys just calm down for a bit. Dundees is struggling for money because most of the money goes towards the hotel, not the park. The owners and keepers are well aware of everything you have mentioned. We are going to be building new tank for the crocs this summer, you have to understand that the keepers have to use there own money to get upgrades. The park would love to do it but they are short on cash. Instead of complaining, why not give us a donation to help get new stuff? Or even volunteer your time? A mate from interstate will be coming down to help with the upgrades this summer.

Trying to shut down dundees is not a good idea, we are trying to fix things up. The water buffalo is old but is in no pain, all animals are healthy. Dont start throwing threats around about shutting them down, the park may not be the best in the country but we do try. Have you ever worked or owned a wildlife park? A lot of money and time is needed and thats why most wildlife parks shut down.


----------



## imalizard (Oct 5, 2010)

The crocodile pens are regually drained so It must of been time for a new change. Turtles with algae on their backs are normal. Its better for them and is dangerous getting it off. It just means they are getting plenty of UV.

You think you can grow grass in a buffaloos enclosure? Its not easy.


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2010)

Imalizard. I agree with everything you say but one thing.

If you say the keepers have to use their own money for upgrades. How is it any different to us small time keepers using our money for upgrades for our own animals.

There are people with massive personal collections that dont rely on donations or other peoples money to keep their animals in sufficient habitats.

If the money is not around to maintain so many animals. Give away some of the animals that are more expensive to keep, and focus on the ones you can look after.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 5, 2010)

First off alot of what is in this thread is not accurate and people are giving great misrepresentation to some issues, if you don't know the correct details don't include them, by all means share your opinion and suggestions on improvements, but alot of details shared here are completely baseless. 

The keepers do not have to use their own money this is abit out of context, there are some instances where equipment or supplies are donated by keepers as well as the public but they are by no means contributing to 'funding' upgrades what so ever, both the park and the hotel contribute to funding the park and while running a wildlife park is not easy, I understand it is financially steady with money continually being put into improvements and new additions (such as echidna, koala, 6ft fish tank). 

Like all private zooligical institutions there are many improvements which can be made. To talk specifically about the juvenile crocs their role as educational tools is the major factor restricting their housing, they need to be quickly and easily restrained for holding tours which is a key attraction for the park and as a result increases the income for the park and improvements. due to this they are kept in fish tanks which are "adequate" you will find almost all of the keepers wish the crocs to have nice ponds but that is apart of a wildlife park management that is over looked by the public. I personally have protested their housing for years so I share your desires to improve their enclosures but there are many factors that restrict such action.

as far as Dundee's being a poor wildlife park goes it is not true and I have further insight into zoological facilities and there is alot of information regarding other institutions and I guarantee Dundee's is better managed than alot of others.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 5, 2010)

when i first went there i was a kid it was so nice and clean all animals were in great health. the degrade of i now will be due to poor education about animals and inclosure as i have found out up here at the pet shops.


----------



## imalizard (Oct 5, 2010)

I have to apologise as my post regarding dundees wildlife park was exaggerated. I was not at all meaning dundees were poor. I was just frustrated today and when I saw this thread it ticked me off that so many people bad mouth so many places without actually knowing whats going on. I apologise to any one that took offence or got the wrong idea.


----------



## giggle (Oct 5, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Imalizard. I agree with everything you say but one thing.
> 
> If you say the keepers have to use their own money for upgrades. How is it any different to us small time keepers using our money for upgrades for our own animals.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I would say.
Just because it is a wildlife park does not give it rights to treat animals in a sub standard way. Just like everyone else, if they fall on hard times they need to move animals on and focus on what they can do.

But if what crocodile_dan says is true and the facility has money... then hell they need to lift their act or end up closed down. If visitors are finding the facilities inappropriate... you have a problem. It needs fixing. People are talking about no improvements over a matter of months. I am unable to see this park myself but if many people are outraged by the conditions enough to complain to the RSPCA who takes your name or ignores your complaint... then there is a problem.

And Im sorry... but housing an animal in a tiny enclosure for profit is in no way ok. Are the young ones rotated regularly and spend the majority of their time in a larger more appropriate housing? Or does one young croc spend the entire day in those tiny aquariums?


----------



## Sigourd (Oct 11, 2010)

If labour is a problem, I for one would be willing to donate some time to helping out. I might also be able to drag some other Uni students in to this. For one of our topics we did some work at Monarto just recently and it was mainly grunt work. And if you canvassed some of the South Aussies on the list a few might stick their hand up. If you are willing to give the go ahead I can canvass the Biology dept?


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 12, 2010)

The hoove thing with the buffalo is bogus, It does not need any sort of drugs to have it's feet done.


----------



## giggle (Oct 12, 2010)

stockhorse said:


> The hoove thing with the buffalo is bogus, It does not need any sort of drugs to have it's feet done.



the whole thing is bogus... but maybe the buffalo is unruly and they cant get anyone to do it? Not knowing how buffalo feet grow, would it be possible to cut it back little by little until its suitable? And if they never intend on doing it, that animals feet are just going to get worse and worse... soft ground is probably what caused it in the beginning. :| Nothing to wear the feet down.

And putting animals in unsuitably small enclosures for profit? disgusting.


----------



## Defective (Oct 28, 2010)

Sigourd said:


> If labour is a problem, I for one would be willing to donate some time to helping out. I might also be able to drag some other Uni students in to this. For one of our topics we did some work at Monarto just recently and it was mainly grunt work. And if you canvassed some of the South Aussies on the list a few might stick their hand up. If you are willing to give the go ahead I can canvass the Biology dept?


i live about 45mins from murray bridge so i could help out with the cleaning and labour. i'm hopefully going down there soon to check it out


----------



## stockhorse (Oct 28, 2010)

Hooves could be done in 3 goes at most. 4 people who know what they are doing could do the first treatment in half an hour with very little stress on the animal and the stress it would relieve would help the animal lots.


----------



## ShepQLD (Oct 29, 2010)

um.. I have never been where your talking about, nor do I know much about any of this stuff but as a bystander reading this...
your not talking about lack of food and water, obscene amounts of poo, sores or sick or dying animals... almost every negative youve seem to have offered an explanation for. 'Theres a drought' but the place is dirt... ? its feet were overgrown but the sign explained...? I recently reported a pet shop to the rspca and was told that in order for them to act there had to be clear cases of neglect where animals lives were in immediate risk. (I was rather upset that animals being kept in uncomfortable conditions didnt seem to count as neglect but I guess even the RSPCA have to prioritise? (in the pet shop case there were starving baby birds, dead fish in green tanks, over crowded bird cages, point of lay chooks in a 2 foot fishtank, and rats and mice with no water or food at all and they did say that they would act on it.... but even then it would still take two days before they could get someone out there.... ) perhaps after seeing that kind of stuff Ive become a little less harsh on people trying to do the right thing when compared to these people who are only in it for the money and really dont seem to care one tiny bit about the animals. Im certainly not trying to offend anyone.. just spouting my opinion really...
the very first post said about how wonderful that your little boy got to hold those very same baby crocs that your complaining about the living conditions of. Theres a bit of a questionable point there for me, firstly I dont agree with excessive handling of the poor things in the first place but if they are being handled everyday then obviously they are in pretty good health to handle that kind of stress and be put in the publics hands on a daily basis?
Dont get me wrong, Im not having a go at anyone, I just think those who are trying to do the right thing should be given a fair go. Educating people about animals is an important thing that costs an awful lot of money and is something that not many of us can undertake on a scale that these parks do. Admittedly there are some people out there that do the wrong thing but the intent of a place like that kind of has to stem from a love and respect of animals doesnt it? I moved my turtle outside recently as the weather has gotten warmer, within two weeks his tank was green and his shell was the same even though I clean him out all the time and added another filter, the sun does its job really quickly lol, I cant imagine how hard it would be to keep massive enclosures crystal clear let alone catching the turtles that live in it!... which by the way would hardly be natural anyway, it might look nice for us but surely its much more like a river environment with a bit of green? *I do not know anything about keeping crocs and am not claiming to... like I say, just my opinion. 
sorry for the rant lol I think Im still rather affected by the whole pet shop drama recently


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 29, 2010)

For those that want to see some pictures, (these are not my photos) Dundees Wildlife Park Gallery


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 29, 2010)

crocodile_dan said:


> For those that want to see some pictures, (these are not my photos) Dundees Wildlife Park Gallery


 looks terible


----------

